# Starlogic 19" LCD Monitor



## dgallemani (Jul 27, 2006)

I am looking for a driver for this monitor... Starlogic, Model M17ANA S/N M7A4BCAV003299 and it has been frustrating to say the least. The monitor never came with a disc or any info for a driver and I have been having all kinds of display quality problems.:upset: 

I have searched your site (and everyone elses) for a driver but it has been very confusing. Below is info I found on this site reference the driver but I do not know how to retrieve a generic driver (another model) to support my monitor. Can you tell me what I should be looking for? :4-dontkno 

My OS is Windows XP ver. 2002 service pack 2... can someone please help?:sigh: 

********************
*Info from 2005 on your site*
It's a company called "Four Star Group", but they don't have a website either. What a joke... 

This is why I try to buy from at least half-way decent manufacturers.

Edit: I just found this... 

http://www.driverguide.com/boards/monitors9/127.html

Apparently, you will have to try a driver from http://www.medionusa.com


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You should not need any drivers for this monitor. The drivers that come with WinXP should work just fine. What type of problems are you having?


----------



## alicia_cya (Aug 18, 2006)

*Hello, I am interested in what it is doing*

Did you get an answer? I found this link it helped me:

http://basictech.wordpress.com/2006...ying-correctly-with-your-windows-pc-try-this/


----------

